# Where to buy tilefish for eating?



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi. Do any of you know where I can buy tilefish? I look on the Internet, and I haven't found anything. I've looked in a few of the Galveston/Seabrook seafood markets, and haven't seen anything. Anyone know of websites, or Houston-area markets with tilefish for sale???


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Katies seafood Galveston,Texas


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Yup, was just looking at them there yesterday. I did not know what they were and came home a googled them up. Sounds like a taty fish.

They also had stone crab claws for $8/lb.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Ranch 99 Market on I-10 near Gessner (west Houston) has everything that has ever crossed your crazy cookng mind (OctoP, cuddlefish, tilefish, squid, abalone, sardines, crabs, black duck, cow tounge, pig ears/feet/snout, chicken feet, (all of the best stuff). Buck-up and go see! 

Make sure you get some tasty pastries from the French bakery on you way out.

Don't take your gal unless she is Bucked-Up!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yup, i think katies usully has them you might call first 409-763-8160 http://katiesseafoodmarket.com/ourfish.html


----------



## mattyD (Aug 20, 2012)

*Tile fish*

Super H Mart 1/[email protected] Blalock-from I/10 go N on Blalock Approx 1 mi. on the right.Absolutely the cleanest fish market in Houston.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

how do yall prefer tilefish cooked incase i ever buy one?


----------



## chasdawg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Fish*

Try Rose's Seafood 415 Waterfront Drive, Seabrook, TX 281-474-3536


----------

